# Seiko 7A38 Chronograph Manual



## dwjquest

A high resolution scan of an owner's manual for a Seiko 7A38 manual is found below. The operation of all Seiko chronograph functions for the 7A28, 7A38 and 7A48 chronographs is essentially the same.

As you will see, zeroing the chronograph hands is done in a manner similar to the Cyma recently discussed.


----------



## webvan

About to pick up a 7A38 (after seeing it could be regulated !) so that manual will come in handy, thanks !


----------



## ihatebarney

thanks heaps for the manual. Couldnt work out how to correctly reset the stopwatch after the battery was replaced today


----------



## hip2bfit

I know this is an old post - but still wanted to say thanks! I have a first gen chrono of this watch that belonged to my grandfather that needs a new battery - I thought it'd be cool to wear grandpa's watch (he passed away in '96).


----------



## Darwin

I too am engaging in some thread necromancy - thank you so much for this! My father picked up a PVD Titanium version from 1984 recently and just presented it to me. Very nice!


----------



## William2

Oh dear! I've had a similar watch from new and was wearing it today.


----------



## Seiko7A38

Still very popular and reliable watches. ;-)


----------



## Billbeachwood

Reviving the thread to say THANK YOU. Just picked one up and was having the toughest time figuring out the counter situation! This helped a lot!!!!


----------



## atlex

Lifesaver. Thanks.


----------



## ronalddheld

No need to bump an old thread just to say thanks.


----------

